# Toucan Club to reopen in Womanby St, Cardiff



## jannerboyuk (Apr 20, 2009)

According to the echo the toucan club is to re-open in womanby street with a focus on live music and a free to get into bottom floor. Sounds good. Ive never been to the toucan club in its previous guises - what have then been like?


----------



## pigtails (Apr 20, 2009)

Loved it when it was by the holidy inn, had some great nights there - usually fucked!
Went a couple of times when it was on Clifton Street but didn't like it so much - bit small, hot and pricey.
I'll definitely go check out the new one though


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Apr 21, 2009)

I went way back in the late 90s when I think it was on Windsor Place, also played resonator guitar/blues harp & foot stomp a couple of times when it was on St Marys Street. Had some fun times, but I was more in touch with local musique scene then than now.

I never made it to Clifton Street, I remember going when the place was Journeys.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2009)

went to it when it was on St Mary st and it was going off! proper night out that... met an urb who don't post non more there n all

never went to Clifton st even tho i lived off it at the time.

good luck to them and the new venue


----------



## llantwit (Apr 21, 2009)

Holiday Inn Toucan: Excellent venue - loved it big time. Was young, then, though, and had a social life.
Toucan inbetween?: I'm sure my addled brain remebers it being on Womanby St before, too, and it being great.
St Mary St Toucan: Also excellent, some great nightswere had there.
Clifton St Toucan: too pokey and not as cool at all.

Toucan's a great concept, and have great memories of the place. Roll on the new one.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Apr 21, 2009)

Been to the Toucan in all it's various locations, and it has always been a great night out, one of the few nightspots in Cardiff worth visiting 'on the off chance'


----------



## pigtails (Apr 21, 2009)

God I forgot it was on St May's street as well!
Enjoyed it there too.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 21, 2009)

Yep - agreed. Never visited it when it was in Callaghans, although I think we were in it once when it was on Windsor Place - didn't someone die there after diving off the balcony?

After that I remember being in it in Womanby St - upstairs opposite the Welsh Club, excellent spot, had a few great nights there. Then the St Mary's St venue, although not sure if the downstairs/upstairs split worked, and wasn't convinced about the food. Still a great venue though (and who can forget the first ever CAN benefit gig? Stonking!). And then the Clifton St attempt. That space defeats promoters, Journeys couldn't sustain an initially big surge of energy there either. The place is a Coop chemists now!

Very pleased to hear that it is finally opening again, the guy behind it has been fairly shafted by the council over his licence from what I can see.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 21, 2009)

llantwit said:


> Holiday Inn Toucan: Excellent venue - loved it big time. Was young, then, though, and had a social life.
> Toucan inbetween?: I'm sure my addled brain remebers it being on Womanby St before, too, and it being great.
> St Mary St Toucan: Also excellent, some great nightswere had there.
> Clifton St Toucan: too pokey and not as cool at all.
> ...



This plus the Windsor Place venue (yes Col - someone did die there) means that back at Womaby St = incarnation no. 6.

Big fan of the Toucan. Looking forward to going to the new one.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Apr 22, 2009)

I thought it was called Scott's Bar when someone died falling off the balcony?


----------



## llantwit (Apr 22, 2009)

Udo Erasmus said:


> I thought it was called Scott's Bar when someone died falling off the balcony?



Me too.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 22, 2009)

Correctamundo. My bad.

What say we organise a meet to celebrate the new Toucan?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2009)

Col_Buendia said:


> Correctamundo. My bad.
> 
> What say we organise a meet to celebrate the new Toucan?



 teeheehee Col said 'meet' 

go on then boss


----------



## llantwit (Apr 23, 2009)

Col_Buendia said:


> Correctamundo. My bad.
> 
> What say we organise a meet to celebrate the new Toucan?



I think it's a great idea that you organise a meet in the Toucan.
I'd come.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, there's the meet organised, all in the space of three posts. It'll be me & Llantwit in the new Toucan, with ddraig sitting at home, carping from behind his screen 

Anyone else up for an Urban pint in the "new" Toucan?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2009)

oooh get her! 
i'll be there love


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2009)

opening tonight!

anyone going? know if it's invite only?  cos it says 'loadsa free food and drink' ere http://www.walesonline.co.uk/showbi...oucan-club-reopens-in-cardiff-91466-23449195/

anyone been in that building before now?



			
				WOL said:
			
		

> “It’s a quirky venue and we have always been pretty quirky. I love to take people around the venue and I can tell from the reactions on their faces that we have got this right.”
> 
> The line-up of entertainment for the opening on Friday includes Melopark – Kingman’s acoustic project with Kosheen singer Sian Evans – Zervas and Pepper, Suzie Ledge and Bristol band Cute Looney as well as a phalanx of top notch DJs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gromit (Apr 24, 2009)

ddraig said:


> anyone been in that building before now?


 
I used to practically live there.

When it was the Dog and Duck I should add, not when it was a lapdancing club.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 24, 2009)

I was going to be in town tonight and had considered seeing if I could steer people to the Toucan... but am knackered and am wimping out.

How do we fancy doing the Urban visit on the 22nd or 23rd of May when both Gone Coastal and Softybabe are in Cardiff? (draging the convo from the other thread into here)


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 25, 2009)

I vote for 22nd.


----------



## llantwit (Apr 25, 2009)

cannae do - am in Chicago.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 27, 2009)

Stop showing off.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 27, 2009)

you can talk! 


pair of jetsetters!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 27, 2009)

llantwit said:


> cannae do - am in Chicago.


 
I love that musical. Which part are you playing? Is it in the New Theatre?


----------



## llantwit (Apr 27, 2009)

Marius said:


> I love that musical. Which part are you playing? Is it in the New Theatre?



I'm playing Roxie. You should see me in fishnets.
Private shows available if the price is right.


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 17, 2009)

Had a first visit last night (CB & missus in night out shocker! ) and was quite impressed. Very well done up, all shiny and new at the mo, half decent beer on tap (San Miguel £3.20/pint), better beers in bottles, decent sound although too much (sub)bass missing from the live PA. I have to say that it looks a bit 'fashionista' compared to my memories of the earlier Toucans... and yes, the space to watch the band play feels like a very small corridor, but I was pretty amazed to walk down there from Cathays and find we were only charged £2 each at 11.30 for somewhere that was staying open til 4am!


----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2009)




----------



## spacemonkey (May 19, 2009)

Overall the club is great, so many floors! 

The main stage area is a bit rubbish though, but I guess it's the best they could do with the shape of the building.


----------



## pigtails (May 19, 2009)

Dammit meant to go on saturday and check it out!



Got pissed in Buffalo and forgot


----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2009)

isn't the meet moving there later on on sat?
there you go then, lovely


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 19, 2009)

ddraig said:


> isn't the meet moving there later on on sat?
> there you go then, lovely


The meet's Friday innit ?  *crosses fingers that he hasn't got dates confused*


----------



## Gromit (May 19, 2009)

Yeah the meets in Friday and the Toucan is a strong contender for where to end the night


----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2009)

GoneCoastal said:


> The meet's Friday innit ?  *crosses fingers that he hasn't got dates confused*


oops! 


Marius said:


> Yeah the meets in Friday and the Toucan is a strong contender for where to end the night



ai! friday, the 22nd, my mistake
i thought the toucan was suggested and agreed by people already?   or you in charge of operations now rather than comrade col?


----------



## Gromit (May 19, 2009)

ddraig said:


> oops!
> 
> 
> ai! friday, the 22nd, my mistake
> i thought the toucan was suggested and agreed by people already?  or you in charge of operations now rather than comrade col?


 
It was suggested and I put down on the invite as the plan. I certainly fancy it myself.

Urbanite meetings are like herding cats though innit. So I'm just being cautious in my use of language, cause plans don't always get stuck to.


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 20, 2009)

ddraig said:


> oops!
> 
> 
> ai! friday, the 22nd, my mistake
> i thought the toucan was suggested and agreed by people already?   or you in charge of operations now rather than comrade col?



I isn't in charge of anything butt! I might try to make the Toucan late on Fri night, but I'll probably be at home polishing my opening speech for the bookfair


----------

